# Text langsam einblenden mit NS



## Bicko (18. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte gerne einen Text langsam einblenden lassen, dafür habe ich folgende Lösung im Internet gefunden:

<div id="KommText" style="width:150px; height:100px; font-size:14px; 
font-weight:normal; color:#ffffff; visibility:hidden; filter:blendTrans(Duration=2)">
Testtext  </div>

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
if ( document.all){

  document.all.KommText.filters.blendTrans.Apply();
  document.all.KommText.style.visibility = "visible";
  document.all.KommText.filters.blendTrans.Play();
 }

Das funktioniert auch wunderbar mit dem IE, unter Netsacape bzw. Opera sieht man natürlich nichts. Nun weiß ich das "document.all." wohl nur für den IE ist und es unter NS "document.getElementById" heisst. Leider bekomme ich das Ganze dennoch nicht umgesetzt. Ich muss aber unbedingt eine Lösung finden, da es sich bei den Einträgen um eine Unternavigation handelt. Also eigentlich muss ich auch noch was haben, falls der User Javascript deaktiviert hat. Ich weiß wirklich nicht weiter, da ich der absolute Javascript Beginner bin. Hoffe es weiß jemand eine Lösung.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß Bicko


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. Oktober 2003)

Diese filter() Spielereien werden von Netscape und etlichen anderen Browsern *überhaupt nicht* unterstützt...!


----------



## Bicko (18. Oktober 2003)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn ich das also richtig verstehe, dann komme ich mit dem ganzen Ansatz überhaupt nicht weiter, richtig?

Am einfachsten wäre es dann ja, wenn ich den Effekt halt nur für den IE anbiete und die Navi ansonsten ohne Effekt im NS oder Opera angezeigt wird. Wie müsste ich denn bei so etwas vorgehen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. Oktober 2003)

Hier eine Cross-browswer -kompatible Lösung um Layer ein auszublenden, mit entsprechenden Abfragen. 

Nun mußt Du nur nocht etwas draus machen!




```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript1.2">
function an_aus(id, netscape, ms_brows, wc3_konform) {
    if (document.getElementById) {
        eval("document.getElementById(id).style.visibility = \"" + wc3_konform + "\"");
    } else {
        if (document.layers) {
            document.layers[id].visibility = netscape;
        } else {
            if (document.all) {
                eval("document.all." + id + ".style.visibility = \"" + ms_brows + "\"");
            }
        }
    }
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<div id="Test" style="position:absolute; left:0px; top:36px; width:10%; height:10%; z-index:5; background-color: red">Content</div>
<!--<div id="Test">Content</div>-->
<a href="#" onMouseOver="an_aus('Test','hidden','hidden','hidden')" onMouseOut="an_aus('Test', 'show','visible','visible')">sksdhksj</a>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

